# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Как стать QA Engineer?

## Ната_ли

Подскажите пожалуйста где можно пройти курсы подготовки по специальности QA Engineer? КА "ШАГ" предлагает такой курс, правда в Харькове. А вот в Одессе...?

----------


## Alex_M

есть предприятия, где берут на эту позицию с обучением. Например, "Логика". Если у вас хороший английский и неплохой уровень знания ИТ в целом, то присылайте резюме - [email protected]. Если подойдете  - то и специальности обучитесь и сразу работу получите.

----------


## Ната_ли

Спасибо большое за подсказку, учту.

----------


## Manhetten

> есть предприятия, где берут на эту позицию с обучением. Например, "Логика". Если у вас хороший английский и неплохой уровень знания ИТ в целом, то присылайте резюме - [email protected]. Если подойдете  - то и специальности обучитесь и сразу работу получите.


 
кто-то туда уже пробывал поступать?
Если пробывал, то поступил ли?

----------


## Intelligent

человек 200 туда таким образом устроилось за последние лет 5

----------


## Envys

> кто-то туда уже пробывал поступать?
> Если пробывал, то поступил ли?


 Пробовал, поступил, работаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Manhetten

прикольно, для многих это реально клад, кто рубит фишку о востребованности тех или специальностей в IT.
Учишься, тебе еще и платят...

----------


## barny

> человек 200 туда таким образом устроилось за последние лет 5


 хе-хе. Как по мне - оба числа выглядят завышенными  :smileflag:

----------


## Alex_M

> хе-хе. Как по мне - оба числа выглядят завышенными


   Я в одесском отделении Логики с момента ее основания тут. Это было 1 января 2005 года. Путем несложных математических вычислений можно посчитать, что с тех пор прошло больше пяти лет. Правда трейнинг центр был организован не в первые дни, а где-то через полгода. Что до количества - сейчас в одесском отделении чуть более двухсот человек из них QA специалисты составляют порядка 80-85%. Большинство из них прошли трейнинг центр, где получили основные навыки по специальности. Если учесть, что за пять лет немало людей не только пришли к нам и остались у нас, но и были такие, что ушли в другие компании, то цифра в 200 человек кажется скорее преуменьшенной, чем преувеличенной.

----------


## barny

если мне не изменяет память, то были периоды, когда ТЦ не функционировал + как уже было сказано, далеко не все работники через него прошли. Так что я останусь при своём мнении  :smileflag:

----------


## Manhetten

> Я в одесском отделении Логики с момента ее основания тут. Это было 1 января 2005 года. Путем несложных математических вычислений можно посчитать, что с тех пор прошло больше пяти лет. Правда трейнинг центр был организован не в первые дни, а где-то через полгода. Что до количества - сейчас в одесском отделении чуть более двухсот человек из них QA специалисты составляют порядка 80-85%. Большинство из них прошли трейнинг центр, где получили основные навыки по специальности. Если учесть, что за пять лет немало людей не только пришли к нам и остались у нас, но и были такие, что ушли в другие компании, то цифра в 200 человек кажется скорее преуменьшенной, чем преувеличенной.


 Зин, а в чем подвох?
Какой смысл учить специальности, да еще и платить за то что кто-то учится, если потом многие убегают?
Альтруизм или все расчете на кол-во благодарных оставшихся?

----------


## Envys

> Зин, а в чем подвох?
> Какой смысл учить специальности, да еще и платить за то что кто-то учится, если потом многие убегают?
> Альтруизм или все расчете на кол-во благодарных оставшихся?


 Альтруизм и бизнес понятия не совместимые.

Мое мнение таково, что компания может позволить растить своих специалистов.
Тем более много людей технически подкованых, но в QA опыта не имеющих. И что же им теперь отказывать? Ведь хорошие спецы на дороге не валяются.

Если человек хочет уйти - он уйдет, вне зависимости от того учили его или нет. А вот с возможностью подучить то что не знаешь или просто получить знания придут больше. Риск - дело благородное.

Да, и кто вам сказал что люди не работают пока учатся? Одно другому не мешает.

----------


## Alex_M

> если мне не изменяет память, то были периоды, когда ТЦ не функционировал + как уже было сказано, далеко не все работники через него прошли. Так что я останусь при своём мнении


  Периодов, когда ТЦ не работал не было - был разный формат его работы - один предусматривал что новичок занимается только в ТЦ и только после его прохождения переходит работать в проект, другой - что новички параллельно учатся в ТЦ и знакомятся с проектом, в котором будут работать. Через ТЦ прошли практически все новички, которые не обладали знаниями по QA, а людей с опытом работы к нам приходило не очень много.
В целом, думаю обсуждать сколько людей и в течении какого периода получили у нас знания по QA и начали работать не особо интересно для этого топика. Человек спросил где научиться - я ему рассказал. Если есть более интересные варианты - отписывайтесь в теме - буду знать какие альтернативы нашему ТЦ есть.

----------


## URRY

> есть предприятия, где берут на эту позицию с обучением. Например, "Логика". Если у вас хороший английский и неплохой уровень знания ИТ в целом, то присылайте резюме - [email protected]. Если подойдете  - то и специальности обучитесь и сразу работу получите.


 насчет английского, хочется уточнить, какой уровень приемлем и как язык используется — чтение документации, письма, в разговоре etc.?

----------


## Alex_M

> насчет английского, хочется уточнить, какой уровень приемлем и как язык используется — чтение документации, письма, в разговоре etc.?


  чем выше уровень тем лучше. Минимально человек должен читать/писать техническую документацию и участвовать в обсуждении текущей ситуации по проекту с заказчиками. Так как сейчас в основном практикуется agile, который предусматривает постоянное общение с дизайнерами и программистами - требования к минимальному разговорному английскому существенно повысились, одного письменного не хватает для работы.

----------


## Denis Rozmosh

Как стать QA Engineer? Ну как-как? QAчить и QAчить  :smileflag:

----------


## Rexulnicheck

lohika=evil

----------


## YOKO

> lohika=evil


 Випадково не тому, що вас туди не запросили?
Так, у Логіки є свої мінуси - ми не є якимось виключенням з правила,
але у нас немало і плюсів. Окрім того, ціла армія працює над тим, щоб у нас працювалося комфортніше.
Логіка надає можливості і для кар`єрного зростання і для професійного.
Цікаві проекти, кастомери-гіганти, непахане поле для експериментів технічного плана. Мені подобається.

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Випадково не тому, що вас туди не запросили?
> Так, у Логіки є свої мінуси - ми не є якимось виключенням з правила,
> але у нас немало і плюсів. Окрім того, ціла армія працює над тим, щоб у нас працювалося комфортніше.
> Логіка надає можливості і для кар`єрного зростання і для професійного.
> Цікаві проекти, кастомери-гіганти, непахане поле для експериментів технічного плана. Мені подобається.


 А вот запросили, только там вели себя очень по хамски...
Мне не понравилось...
И огромный этот зал где все сидят это мягко говоря не способствует работе...

----------


## Sergey_H

> А вот запросили, только там вели себя очень по хамски...
> Мне не понравилось...
> И огромный этот зал где все сидят это мягко говоря не способствует работе...


 Это китайский call center  :smileflag:  Но раньше было еще хуже, так что улучшения имеют место быть. К тому же - человеку свойственно ко всему привыкать.

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Это китайский call center  Но раньше было еще хуже, так что улучшения имеют место быть. К тому же - человеку свойственно ко всему привыкать.


 Куда уж хуже?)
Неужели на вокзале все сидели?)))
А ваще реально такая вроде понтовая контора и такой неудобный офис...
Деньги вроде у них есть, а арендуют офис такой неудобный и ещё в районе, в который тяжело добираться практически из любого района...

----------


## Sergey_H

> Куда уж хуже?)
> Неужели на вокзале все сидели?)))
> А ваще реально такая вроде понтовая контора и такой неудобный офис...
> Деньги вроде у них есть, а арендуют офис такой неудобный и ещё в районе, в который тяжело добираться практически из любого района...


 Сейчас между кубриками есть стенки - раньше не было  :smileflag:  По поводу офиса - народу много(логика - самая большая контора в Одессе), поэтому он такого качества  :smileflag:  Удобный и аккуратный офис на 50 человек найти и снять намного проще чем на 200+

----------


## China-china

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а как проходит стажировка в ТЦ сейчас?
полный рабочий день? отбор жесткий?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alex_M

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, а как проходит стажировка в ТЦ сейчас?
> полный рабочий день? отбор жесткий?
> Заранее спасибо


 Полный рабочий день - обычно часть дня в проекте, часть в ТЦ. Отбор жесткий.
Прямо в данный момент нет открытых вакансий QA Engineer насколько я знаю, поэтому не набираем, но резюме можете прислать - вакансии могут появиться очень скоро.

----------


## bizpilot

Подумайте хорошенько, а оно Вам надо? Особенно мануал тестинг. Поработав в мануал тестинге многие стремяться в автомейшен. Поработав в автомейшене многие стремяться стать девелоперами. Может не стоит проходить этот путь? Может лучше потратить время на самообучение и пойти сразу в девелоперы? А то смотришь порой резюме: 5 лет QA Engineer, год Automation QA и в 30 лет Junoir Java Developer.

----------


## kresteleff

И что плохого что в 30 лет Junoir Java Developer?

----------


## Fallout

> Подумайте хорошенько, а оно Вам надо? Особенно мануал тестинг. Поработав в мануал тестинге многие стремяться в автомейшен. Поработав в автомейшене многие стремяться стать девелоперами. Может не стоит проходить этот путь? Может лучше потратить время на самообучение и пойти сразу в девелоперы? А то смотришь порой резюме: 5 лет QA Engineer, год Automation QA и в 30 лет Junoir Java Developer.


 Зависит от амбиций, необходимости денег и прочих жизненных ценностей. Как по мне QA это очень даже отлично по соотношению напрягаемость / ЗП .  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> И что плохого что в 30 лет Junoir Java Developer?


 потому что многие за 30 уже пытаются перестать программировать  :smileflag:

----------


## Alex_M

> Подумайте хорошенько, а оно Вам надо? Особенно мануал тестинг. Поработав в мануал тестинге многие стремяться в автомейшен. Поработав в автомейшене многие стремяться стать девелоперами. Может не стоит проходить этот путь? Может лучше потратить время на самообучение и пойти сразу в девелоперы? А то смотришь порой резюме: 5 лет QA Engineer, год Automation QA и в 30 лет Junoir Java Developer.


  Я бы так за многих не расписывался. Не знаю, почему Вы видите развитие для QA Engineer только в сторону Developerа. Если Вы хотите стать Developerом - то да, нет смысла идти в QA - учитесь сразу программировать.

----------


## Vixerunt

А есть ли возрастные ограничения для должности QA Engineer'а?

----------


## Alex_M

> А есть ли возрастные ограничения для должности QA Engineer'а?


  обычно нет, но исходя из требований по знаниям человек младше первых курсов вуза вряд ли может их иметь. Так же коллектив в большинстве компаний у нас довольно молодой и человека старше 40 могут не взять по причинам того, что он не вольется в команду, где средний возраст 25, но это уже на усмотрение тим лида и HR, какого-то правила тут нет.

----------


## Fallout

> А есть ли возрастные ограничения для должности QA Engineer'а?


 На практике для начинающих таки есть - слишком молодой, менее 18, скорее всего мало ответсвенности, отсутствие опыта работы в коллективе как такового, возможно не так зависим от работы в финансовом плане, может легко уйти если что не понравится, если уже к 30 то как правило сокрее всего семья дети(если этого нет - то в близжайшей перспективе) уже не так "правильно" увлечен работой ибо другие заботы, тяжелее замотивировать не деньгами и т.п. При наличии желающих на рынке труда работодатель будет страться выбрать более выгодный для него возраст, ну или тот человек кто производит отбор просто не захочет рисковать и будет стараться выбирать более стандартный возраст

----------


## [email protected]

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а возможно ли сейчас также устроится QA Engineer с обучением, как в "Логике". Или уже поезд того, тю-тю? 
И как компании относятся к людям, которые самообучаются, возможно устроится??

----------


## Alexander90

да, тема снова актуальна) неужели логика ликвидировала ТЦ ?

----------


## Sergey_H

> да, тема снова актуальна) неужели логика ликвидировала ТЦ ?


 нет, ТЦ в логике до сих пор есть. Просто в ТЦ людей не берут (как правило) про запас, а набирают по мере появления вакансий.

----------


## ICEI

Доброго дня всем!
Международный центр образования и интеграций объявляет набор на курсы тестировщика ПО / QA Specialist. Преподаватель - практик, работающий более 10 лет в тестировании. Занятия проходят по выходным, т.к. группа в основном из работающих людей!
По окончании выдается сертификат.
Программа обучения:
1. Процесс разработки ПО.
2. Гибкая разработка Agile. Srum и Kanban.
3. Тестирование, основные положения и
термины.
4. Введение в тестирование ПО.
4. Требования. Описание требований.
5. Написание ручных тестов.
6. Описание дефектов
7. I18N и L10N. Особенности тестирования I18N
и L10N.
8. Bug Tracking система JIRA.
9. Система управления тестами TestLink.
10. Основы автоматизации тестирования.
11. Автоматизация тестирования с помощью
Selenium IDE.
12. Автоматизация тестирвоания с помощью
Seleinium Webdriver

Стоимость полного курса обучения 1950 грн.
График занятий согласовывается со слушателями.

Подробную информацию о программе курса и оформлении заявки можно получить:
по e-mail: [email protected]
по тел: (068) 25 45 869, (093) 8 33 33 43, (048) 709 28 29
Координатор программы – Марина

----------


## Кьяра

Это все чудненько, вот если бы Вы еще и написали, куда возьмут с этим сертификатом....

----------

